
Me and My Numb Thumb: A Tale of Tech, Texts and Tendons (NY Times) - mcenedella
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/05/19/technology/smartphone-overuse-numb-thumb.html
======
mcenedella
“It took me a few months to accept that I had given myself tendinosis in my
phone thumb.

It is a depressingly modern condition in which the tendons around the thumb
inflame as a result of repetitive strain — in my case because I had, for hours
a day over years of a life, tapped that right-hand digit onto the glass of my
smartphone.

The condition sounds like the subject of a local television news trend story
about teenagers whose thumbs seize up while they play video games. It was
definitely not something I, a mature professional, should ever have. I began
to call it my numb thumb.”

